# The most underated Vitamin for Depression and Health!



## rezfx (Mar 4, 2016)

*Vitamin D!*

Hey I just want to help some people here by telling you what helped me overcome really bad depression/anxiety and get healthy again.

This is just my personal experience I am not telling you what to do! I am not a doctor, I am just a simple person that did some research and I am telling you my experience with this supplement.

First of all most people have a deficiency in Vitamin D!
This is only a short summary of Vitamin D. I recommend researching it yourself there are tons of information on the importance of this vitamin available!

*Why is Vitamin D important?:*

It activates over a thousand genes in your body. It is important for your immune system. It is needed for bone growth and health. In the USA 45.000 cancer deaths per year are associated with Vitamin D deficiency. Osteoporosis happens because of deficiency. Low Vitamin D is responsible for depression, for example the winter depression most people experience. Vitamin D is also responsibly for normal testosterone production. There are some reports that it even helped their autistic children. If you don't have Vitamin D you don't really live! There are tons of health problems that are related to Vitamin D deficiency. It all could be resolved if people insisted on testing their Vitamin D levels!* It should be the first thing to test to see if the person is actually in LIFE!*

*Why you probably have a Vitamin D deficiency:*

You should probably think about getting your Vitamin D levels checked out if you're not outside A LOT in the summer or if you're not a lifeguard or if you live somewhere where the sun doesn't shine very strong (for example germany). Also sunscreen blocks Vitamin D intake by the sun by 95%, if you're using sunscreen you should take Vitamin D anyway. The doctors all recommend taking low doses of Vitamin D3 if you have a deficiency, some doctors even refuse to test it. If you take for example only a 1.000 IU it will take a lot of time or even YEARS to get to a level of Vitamin D that gets you to a level of about 20-30/ng/ml and people already see tons of health benefits with this low level. Now if such low levels already get so many positive results imagine how it would be if you have a *healthy level of Vitamin D*. You don't really live if you don't have this Vitamin! I experienced it myself most of my life! The recommended dosages by the FDA for Vitamin D3 are way too low, for example 1.000 IU is 1000 micrograms = 1 milligrams = 0.001 grams. They want to make it sound like 1.000 IU is a lot. It does sound a bit like a "conspiracy". They don't want you to know how important this Vitamin is, if everyone would know how important it is most of the hospital visits would cease to exist and the pharma industry would lose billions.

For example, people here in germany have average levels of 8-12ng/ml in the winter and about 24ng/ml in the summer. This is also why most people have depression in the winter and also because the sun doesn't shine very strong even in summer in germany. Life expectancy in cold regions with a weak sun emission is a lot lower, sometimes they only live to 30-40 years.

*Vitamin D Deficiency:* > 30ng/ml
*Extreme Deficiency*: > 10ng/ml

*Healthy Vitamin D levels:* 50ng/ml-100ng/ml
*Toxic Vitamin D levels:* starts at above 300ng/ml

*How to take Vitamin D3:*

desired level [ng] x bodyweight (kg) x 0,0028 =
how many days to take 50k IU Vitamin D3 per day

Example: 80 x 75 x 0,0028 = 16,8 Days

Take 50.000 IU Vitamin D3 for 17 days, after you are at a healthy level you just need to maintain that level by taking a high dose every 1-2 weeks or so.

*It's important to take Vitamin K2 with it if you're taking a high dose Vitamin D3 supplement!

*I also don't think it matters what Vitamin D3 and K2 supplement you take as long as you're taking enough, look for a cheap supplement online.
*...I can't ensure that your depression is because of low Vitamin D levels but there is a high chance it has to do with it!

There are also a lot of other things that matter like sport, lifestyle, diet but I won't get into this here.

*How Vitamin D helped me...

I had anxiety/depression since high school and always had problems all my life, doctors never exactly knew what was wrong with me since I was a child. I had absolutely no energy, I wasn't in life. I was tired ALL THE TIME. I couldn't talk a lot because there was always so foggy in my mind, can't explain how it felt exactly.. It got so bad I was in my room all day, had no more social contacts, really bad depression and I didn't know why but it only got worse. I just didn't have any energy to get out of this. It took me 1-2 hours to even leave the house it was a struggle everytime, I lost my job all my social contacts, everything. Even though I had really bad depression and had suicide thoughts I never took SSRIs or anti depressants because I knew the pharma industry doesn't actually want to help you and I heard of the side effects and suicides. I looked a lot on the internet for information, tried many pointless supplements that didn't help anything or didn't solve the main problem. I gave up on life. Started working out and lost weight started eating right which actually helped but then I found out about vitamin D through youtube videos and internet research. I figured that I probably had Vitamin D defiecency. I took 50.000 IU Vitamin D3 and Vitamin K2 for 16 days to get my Vit D levels up, now I am just maintaining it. I saw immediate improvements in mood and my depression was gone since then. My strength improved while strength training because Vitamin D is also responsibly for normal testosterone production, it actually is a steroid hormone. I had low testosterone before. I probably had low Vitamin D all my life, it starts when you are a baby and get wrapped up in clothes and the sun is considered dangerous and everyone tells you you can get skin cancer if you're too long in the sun, which is also another big lie. I got a job again, don't have much anxiety anymore, I can talk to anyone, I am full of energy again, I am trying new things. I still have some of my habits because of the depression I had back then but I am able to fix those now because I have the energy to now. Keep in mind Vitamin D won't instantly fix everything you still have to work on it but you are going to actually have the energy to do it now! I tested my Vitamin D and testosterone level and it's at a healthy level now!

There are some other important Vitamins to look into. This isn't the only Vitamin/Supplement I took that helped me but it has by far made the biggest difference in my life! Make your own opinion on it!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with this, I was also deficient for the longest time! Helps with moods, but takes about 3-6 months I think.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It's damn not working for sure. I keep forgetting to take them too.


----------



## Marre (Nov 23, 2011)

I heard of the benefints of Vitamin D from Dr. Rhonda Patrick. I've been eating more fish this winter, mainly salmon, which I've been getting some good Vitamin D from. I have a Vitamin D supplement that I forget to take everyday, but on the days that I do, I generally feel a bit better so I'm gonna try to keep it up.

Highly recommend looking her up, she's great. She's been on Joe Rogan's podcast many times and she's always brilliant to listen to


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

You lost me at "the hospital industry would loose billions". Vitamins are placebo, they aren't going to make some huge difference to your life. Believe me, I have tried most of them (and still take zinc+cod oil+vitC each day).


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

SadnessAndDespair said:


> You lost me at "the hospital industry would loose billions". Vitamins are placebo, they aren't going to make some huge difference to your life. Believe me, I have tried most of them (and still take zinc+cod oil+vitC each day).


Have you tried vitamins recomended by your doctor or just random ones people say you should take (Like a lot of people do. I'm not judging, just trying to help)?

I had a prescription for vitamin D2 and 10 minutes of sunlight a day, and that helped a little even though I didn't get the sunlight. I've also been on folic acid (also prescribed after blood tests) and that helped me a ****load. I got more energy and felt and looked more healthy.
I think it helps, but I think it's important to get the right vitamins and minerals for you.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

rezfx said:


> *Vitamin D!*
> 
> Hey I just want to help some people here by telling you what helped me overcome really bad depression/anxiety and get healthy again.
> 
> ...


Always a good thing to check your vitamin levels. Yeah a lot of people tend to have low level of vitamin D. Granted, this particular vitamin is important, especially for your bones. However you may be a little over enthusiastic here. To my knowledge, no serious studies have found a link between depression and low level of vitamin D. The influence on mood is at best very marginal for most people. Myself, I didn't see any difference in my mood when I took some supplements, despite being highly deficient. My level was back to normal after some time but I was still depressed. And I don't have any other deficiencies.

So you may be an exception, or it is just a placebo effect.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I had a vitamin D deficiency too. I took supplements for it, and I need to show more skin in winter now. 

I have noticed I get sick less these days but I can't remember if that changed before or after the vit D.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

SadnessAndDespair said:


> You lost me at "the hospital industry would loose billions". Vitamins are placebo, they aren't going to make some huge difference to your life. Believe me, I have tried most of them (and still take zinc+cod oil+vitC each day).


These are not candies. It's only useful if you have some deficiencies. And the effect on mood tend to be very marginal. Vote Trump, then you'll really get better.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassoulet94 said:


> To my knowledge, no serious studies have found a link between depression and low level of vitamin D. The influence on mood is at best very marginal for most people. Myself, I didn't see any difference in my mood when I took some supplements, despite being highly deficient. My level was back to normal after some time but I was still depressed. And I don't have any other deficiencies.


I didn't notice any mood changes either.


----------



## Oread (Mar 9, 2016)

I just wanted to put it out there that I had a very bad reaction to K2. I had strange symptoms that went on for months before it ocurred to me that it could be K2: heart palpitations, fatigue, floaters in my vision, a superficial blood clot in my leg. I was only taking 150 mcg. I looked on Amazon and a small number of people had the reaction. So something to look out for.


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

Cassoulet94 said:


> These are not candies. It's only useful if you have some deficiencies. And the effect on mood tend to be very marginal. Vote Trump, then you'll really get better.


Drop the smartass garbage, this is not the political forum.

As long as you don't have a serious deficiency, this stuff is as good as candy.


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

Skeletra said:


> Have you tried vitamins recomended by your doctor or just random ones people say you should take (Like a lot of people do. I'm not judging, just trying to help)?
> 
> I had a prescription for vitamin D2 and 10 minutes of sunlight a day, and that helped a little even though I didn't get the sunlight. I've also been on folic acid (also prescribed after blood tests) and that helped me a ****load. I got more energy and felt and looked more healthy.
> I think it helps, but I think it's important to get the right vitamins and minerals for you.


I've tried the whole damn spectrum, incuding 5htp. No helpful change at all. Eating a better diet had a more profound effect.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

SadnessAndDespair said:


> Skeletra said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried vitamins recomended by your doctor or just random ones people say you should take (Like a lot of people do. I'm not judging, just trying to help)?
> ...


If your doctor has recomended everything, maybe you should change doctor.
Unless you have some serious digestive problems you should be absorbing at least something from your food.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

most underused vitamin for depression (more so than health tbf) is vit b6.
in the right doses, can work a treat for helping with mood, motivation and energy.


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

I've tried many many vitamins and supplements as an adult, some marketed specifically for depression & anxiety. None have made a bit of difference, the only exceptions being phenibut and kratom. I only wish I could take these every day, but this is not a good idea. At least I get some relief a few days a week.


----------



## th14 (Jul 28, 2014)

supplements are an inferior source of vitamin d, moderate exposure to full (unfiltered) sunlight provides the active/sulfated version and a host of other benefits that are often (somewhat) mistakenly attributed to vitamin d (antimicrobial & anticancer, infrared, melanin & a-msh, long term downregulation of inflammation, circadian rythm entrainment..)


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Everybody says something different about these things...


----------

